# Anti Fascist Beneft Gig this Friday In Leeds



## Herbert Read (Nov 10, 2005)

REMEMBER THE 80'S? 

A night dedicated to alternative music from the 1980's and a benefit for militant
anti-fascism in West Yorkshire. 

Dig out your 80's threads (or your mum's and dad's) and dance the night away to the
sounds of the 1980's, from Kraftwerk to Killing Joke, and everything in between. 

There'll be a prize for the best fancy dress, a raffle, and plenty to drink. And
you'll be helping to combat organised fascism in West Yorkshire. 

Venue: Hanover Square squatted social centre at 34 Hanover Square, Leeds. 
Time: 7.00pm - 1.00am
Suggested donation £2


----------



## montevideo (Nov 10, 2005)

everything between kraftwerk & killing joke?

kc & the sunshine band?

katrina & the waves?

kool & the gang?


----------



## montevideo (Nov 10, 2005)

i'm actually going up for this...


----------



## Herbert Read (Nov 10, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> i'm actually going up for this...



good ill buy you a beer, check your PM


----------



## audiotech (Nov 13, 2005)

How did it go?


----------



## montevideo (Nov 13, 2005)

didn't happen.

Met the legend herbert read though. So worth the trip to leeds.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Nov 14, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> didn't happen.
> 
> Met the legend herbert read though. So worth the trip to leeds.



Didn't happen? How was Herbie?


----------



## montevideo (Nov 14, 2005)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> Didn't happen? How was Herbie?



looking mean. Stalking the means streets of leeds looking for posh cheadle residents to argue with. How's lletsa?


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Nov 14, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> looking mean. Stalking the means streets of leeds looking for posh cheadle residents to argue with. How's lletsa?



Don't think he'll find them in Leeds monty despite its claims to be the Barcelona of the North .Anyway I thought Herbie was planning attacks on the French underwear shop  in solidarity with the riots.

Although not a Cheadle resident myslef  I was in Weatherspoons in Cheadle Hulme Friday doing my best to sample all the cider, don't try that Swedish perry , its like  half a pint of pear drops. 

Lletsa? Coiled like a spring .


----------



## audiotech (Nov 14, 2005)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> Lletsa? Coiled like a spring .


----------



## Herbert Read (Nov 15, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> looking mean. Stalking the means streets of leeds looking for posh cheadle residents to argue with. How's lletsa?



In a tag team situation me and Monte would well win you and Lletsa in a wrestling bout.

We are well  

we should arrange it?


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Nov 19, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> In a tag team situation me and Monte would well win you and Lletsa in a wrestling bout.
> 
> We are well
> 
> we should arrange it?



If the success of the anti fascist benefit you arranged is anything to go by I wouldn't bother. From what I've heard you couldn't box eggs down the market never mind wrestle.


----------

